# Sponsons or no sponsons



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

When I sell my 21' flats boat and begin my search for a skiff that will back straight (or very close to straight) in my 19' deep garage, I need to make a decision if I'm going to consider boats with sponsons.

One consideration is that I am off work a lot during the week when everyone else is working and thus fish a lot alone. This means there will be days of poling alone. I don't have a lot of poling experience but I hear it is often best to pole backwards from the bow instead of forward from poling platform on the stern.

It seems this would mean sponson hulls would get a lot of hull slap in this situation.

If you had your choice between a hull in 16'ish range without sponsons or a 17-18' hull due to the sponsons, which would you prefer? Does one design need more tab? Does a skiff needing sponsons to make to it 18' ride the same as 18' skiff without sponsons... all other things being equal?

HB, ECC, Beavertail make skiffs both with and without sponsons. Chittum only makes them without as far as I know. If I remember correctly from Morejohn's blog, he doesn't like them but I could mistaken on that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2019)

20 pages minimum!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Slight tangent before the sponson debate gets going, but I pole from the platform 99% of the time, solo or not.

My push pole is long and awkward when I'm poling from the deck level, plus the poling platform and everything is in my line of sight, and you lose the visibility advantage of being up on the platform as well.

The only time I find myself poling from the bow is if I need to level the boat out to float over a shallow area.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I wish mods would create a sticky for boats and trailers overall length. I know theres a ton of diffrent trailer manufacturers out there but most boats these days come with a specific trailer. Also maybe a subcolumn for boats and diffrent motor sizes


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I can’t participate in another


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

bryson said:


> Slight tangent before the sponson debate gets going, but I pole from the platform 99% of the time, solo or not.
> 
> My push pole is long and awkward when I'm poling from the deck level, plus the poling platform and everything is in my line of sight, and you lose the visibility advantage of being up on the platform as well.
> 
> The only time I find myself poling from the bow is if I need to level the boat out to float over a shallow area.


Good points, I never considered the difference in pole length or line of sight. If I always poled from the platform, I guess that may negate one of my concerns with sponsons.

I know some builders are now touting the rounded, no sponson transom like the new 10Wt and Chittums; although I'm afraid they may be too long on the trailer for me if I'm serious about saving garage space


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Where do you fish? There are great skiffs with and without sponsons. I think it comes down to where and how you fish first.

Tabs are usually more necessary for non-sponson skiffs since sponsons act like big tabs. Sponsons are nice for getting on plane, tracking, floating level and keeping bow down. Caveat is that you can only raise bow so much with sponsons, hull slap and they don’t turn as well. When I lived in Jacksonville I had a Copperhead and loved it. The sponsons allowed it to track well even with current/wind and it poled great solo. Stable and floated shallow enough for most places I fished. Sponsons also allowed me to run without trim tabs and get on plane shallower. I never really had issues running in any chop in that area, but when I moved to Miami that changed. I sold that skiff to get a skiff more suitable skiff for my new area. Generally speaking a 18’ skiff should ride with the bow higher than a 18’ skiff with sponsons. For most chop either will do just fine, but in ocean side Keys chop I would prefer the non-sponson(hence why I bought a non-sponson). Maybe its just me, but my biggest issue with sponsons is that you have less control of the bow. I’d prefer to not be limited in how high I can run the bow as I can always adjust down with trim tabs. I’ve also noticed that the sponsons are a lot noisier since waves hit inside of pocket.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok I will jump in one last time. Sponsons look cooler and boats overall length is shorter for same length hull and motor.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

have a 16' waterman and all it needs is a little tab, gets up in a puddle and best part it fits in my 18' garage


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> Sponsons look cooler.


...said no one ever. Hahaha


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> Where do you fish? There are great skiffs with and without sponsons. I think it comes down to where and how you fish first.


I fish south FL but a lot of the fishing I do is influenced by what my current boat does well or allows me to do or not do. I live in Pembroke Pines (Broward County HOA hell). If I had to rank how frequently I fish areas:

1. Rivers, mangroves, open water, flats suited to trolling motors from Flamingo up to Shark River.
2. Chokoloskee down to Shark River
3. The upper / middle Keys ocean side flats and reef (guess that will change)
4. Biscayne Bay finger channels and ocean side flats

I chase a lot of tarpon, reds, and snook and catch a lot of trout. I'm downsizing from a very versatile flats boat that no skiff can match offshore. I want to maintain versatility but I have made up my mind it has to fit easily in my garage hence why I'm starting my search for a skiff and plan to chase a few more bones and permit along with shallower reds


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> When I sell my 21' flats boat and begin my search for a skiff that will back straight (or very close to straight) in my 19' deep garage, I need to make a decision if I'm going to consider boats with sponsons.
> 
> One consideration is that I am off work a lot during the week when everyone else is working and thus fish a lot alone. This means there will be days of poling alone. I don't have a lot of poling experience but I hear it is often best to pole backwards from the bow instead of forward from poling platform on the stern.
> 
> ...


Where did you store the 21' flats boat? Trolling motor or poling most of the time?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Where did you store the 21' flats boat? Trolling motor or poling most of the time?


Ha!


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Where did you store the 21' flats boat? Trolling motor or poling most of the time?


The only time it's poled is when I drifted too shallow and need to push back to water deep enough for the trolling motor. I have stored it in a secure facility but outside under a $2300 custom cover that leaves not even an inch of gel coat exposed; you can't even tell what color the boat is. The problem with that cover is it takes a good 15-20 min to get on and off.

Not having the boat in the garage adds 2 hours to my day by the time I drive to the boat, uncover it, hook up... then come back and recover (after flush/wash), and drive back home. Then if I just want to do something to it on a non-fishing day it's another head ache.

I just moved to a new house with a bigger garage and right now it is sitting in my garage. However, it takes up 2/3 of my 3-car garage even with a swing tongue. I have to angle it in there and it's pissing the wife off. Worse, I without a spotter it's damn near impossible to angle it in there around garage stuff. I'm adding a lot of overhead storage and looking at a Trailer Valet trailer jack to help move up the last 4 feet of slight incline to the garage but my gut is that I'll be downsizing.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> I fish south FL but a lot of the fishing I do is influenced by what my current boat does well or allows me to do or not do. I live in Pembroke Pines (Broward County HOA hell). If I had to rank how frequently I fish areas:
> 
> 1. Rivers, mangroves, open water, flats suited to trolling motors from Flamingo up to Shark River.
> 2. Chokoloskee down to Shark River
> ...


Sounds like you need to look at the Maverick HPX 17/18. They are popular down here for a reason. I fish the same waters with my 18 and I’ve been very happy so far.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Half Shell said:


> The only time it's poled is when I drifted too shallow and need to push back to water deep enough for the trolling motor. I have stored it in a secure facility but outside under a $2300 custom cover that leaves not even an inch of gel coat exposed; you can't even tell what color the boat is. The problem with that cover is it takes a good 15-20 min to get on and off.
> 
> Not having the boat in the garage adds 2 hours to my day by the time I drive to the boat, uncover it, hook up... then come back and recover (after flush/wash), and drive back home. Then if I just want to do something to it on a non-fishing day it's another head ache.
> 
> I just moved to a new house with a bigger garage and right now it is sitting in my garage. However, it takes up 2/3 of my 3-car garage even with a swing tongue. I have to angle it in there and it's pissing the wife off. Worse, I without a spotter it's damn near impossible to angle it in there around garage stuff. I'm adding a lot of overhead storage and looking at a Trailer Valet trailer jack to help move up the last 4 feet of slight incline to the garage but my gut is that I'll be downsizing.


Save the $300 on a trailer valet, it works but is still a PIA! I had a 20' Sterling flats boat for 9 years and stored it in my garage until I finally downsized to a Mosquito.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Sponsons are a symbol of the evil cisheteronormative patriarchy.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

A sponson boat would be better for your situation. Lets you fit it straight in the garage, and you can get a Fat Sac ballast bag to balance out while fishing solo.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

bryson said:


> Slight tangent before the sponson debate gets going, but I pole from the platform 99% of the time, solo or not.
> 
> My push pole is long and awkward when I'm poling from the deck level, plus the poling platform and everything is in my line of sight, and you lose the visibility advantage of being up on the platform as well.
> 
> The only time I find myself poling from the bow is if I need to level the boat out to float over a shallow area.


What he said. ^^^^


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> Sponsons are a symbol of the evil cisheteronormative patriarchy.


That's why I like them. Well, that and something no one has mentioned-poling platform can be farther back, making it easier to pole around the outboard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2019)

Page two!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Are they really sponsons or is the transom notched for engine? They are at least on my boat not a projection of the hull. All one molded part(hull) with a recessed area for the engine. Page 3?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

FlyBy said:


> That's why I like them. Well, that and something no one has mentioned-poling platform can be farther back, making it easier to pole around the outboard.


Exactly!

Thats why I'm working on a new two dimensional jackplate design that lets you move the whole outboard forward of the transom after the engine is tilted up 90 degrees.

shhh...still in secret design stage.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Sponsons = less squatting at rest. less squatting is a good thing especially if you do much solo fishing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My sponsons are better than yours. Hell my boat is better. My boat is better and everyone else’s sucks. My dad’s boat is better. My dad bought my boat for me with trust fund money and I don’t know how to run it or maintain it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boneheaded said:


> Sponsons = less squatting at rest. less squatting is a good thing especially if you do much solo fishing.


It’s not that much of a gain in draft unless 1/4-1/2” is a lot.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My sponsons are better than yours. Hell my boat is better. My boat is better and everyone else’s sucks. My dad’s boat is better. My dad bought my boat for me with trust fund money and I don’t know how to run it or maintain it.


And you look good in your flat-billed cap, so you got that going for you.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have no idea if my boat has sponsons. But its hard to pole and squats so i guess not


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

"Worse, I without a spotter it's damn near impossible to angle it in there around garage stuff."
Just put a front receiver on your tow vehicle. Or even better, your four wheeler, if you have one. Slip the receiver in, pin it, and get into a trailer-parking frenzy.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Oh, and I have no qualms about sponsons either way; if they serve a purpose, great. But they will never look as pretty as a traditional transom. Just sayin'.........


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

hipshot said:


> "Worse, without a spotter it's damn near impossible to angle it in there around garage stuff."
> Just put a front receiver on your tow vehicle. Or even better, your four wheeler, if you have one. Slip the receiver in, pin it, and get into a trailer-parking frenzy.


No ATV now but the front hitch is actually not a bad idea


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Half Shell said:


> No ATV now but the front hitch is actually not a bad idea


Been using them for years. They make tight maneuvering worlds easier.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sponsons do make the boat harder to spin. If you need to spin fast and try at a fish again then you probably need to work on your casting or presentation in the first place. Or you would not have missed the fish in the first place.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

hipshot said:


> Been using them for years. They make tight maneuvering worlds easier.


I attached a tow ball to an old craftsman riding lawn mower and used it for a number of years. Just leave the jack stand down to support the weight and it will push it all over the place.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't have sponsons and with a removable tongue in the trailer if fits straight in with a 20' garage and about 2-3 inches to spare on the front and rear.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

If you have to do precision garage parking, like in my last place, duck tape on the ground works wonders. Especially inside the garage. My boats have been light enough where I could lift the tongue around easily and re-position the boat by hand. Go through the hassle of the hard park job once and then never worry about it again! 

I tend to like the sponsons on my boat so far, it does help to level out the boat, especially when if I have anyone else beside my GF in the boat. Together we weigh less than 300lbs.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I don't have sponsons and with a removable tongue in the trailer if fits straight in with a 20' garage and about 2-3 inches to spare on the front and rear.


You have an Evo X, correct? I've been looking for the on-trailer dimensions for it but haven't wanted to bother Kevin. Would 19'8" be a good assumption? I wonder how much that changes with a Evo and a Zuke 90 or the new Pro Xs 115

I believe a Marquesa is exactly 20' with the removable tongue but need to confirm and I don't know with what motor.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Mine I think is 19'7" on trailer with the tongue removed. I'd imagine that if you look at the dims of those two engines and compare with the zuke 60 you'll be pretty close.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Sponsons do make the boat harder to spin. If you need to spin fast and try at a fish again then you probably need to work on your casting or presentation in the first place. Or you would not have missed the fish in the first place.


 Need to hit the gym. They don’t create that much more drag, neither does a tunnel. People tend to get hung up on little things to make excuses...
Do the math on a tunnel or sponsons/moving the motor forward 8-10” and the change in draft is negligible. People try to claim all kinds of crazy gains and losses when it’s really nothing much at all. 
You know I had to bring a tunnel up...


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Sponsons are a symbol of the evil cisheteronormative patriarchy.


No thanks trollblazer!



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Need to hit the gym. They don’t create that much more drag, neither does a tunnel. People tend to get hung up on little things to make excuses...
> Do the math on a tunnel or sponsons/moving the motor forward 8-10” and the change in draft is negligible. People try to claim all kinds of crazy gains and losses when it’s really nothing much at all.
> You know I had to bring a tunnel up...


The difference between a 150 lb person and 250 lbs person is quite an impact on the draft of a small skiff, _even more with a tunnel. _


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Half Shell said:


> When I sell my 21' flats boat and begin my search for a skiff that will back straight (or very close to straight) in my 19' deep garage, I need to make a decision if I'm going to consider boats with sponsons.
> 
> One consideration is that I am off work a lot during the week when everyone else is working and thus fish a lot alone. This means there will be days of poling alone. I don't have a lot of poling experience but I hear it is often best to pole backwards from the bow instead of forward from poling platform on the stern.
> 
> ...



I don't see how a hull with sponsons would cause any more slap than a flat transom when poling it backwards. It's all right angles anyway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2019)

Page 3!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smack. I disagree. My sponsons are very long. Friend had same hull without and same length and it turned easier. Of course I was not the one on the front that missed the fish. I was polling. Maybe short sponsons don’t make much difference. They provide drag(side opposite direction of travel) as boat is being pushed sideways as in when you try to spin it.
Draft I am not comparing


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

freeclimber said:


> No thanks trollblazer!
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between a 150 lb person and 250 lbs person is quite an impact on the draft of a small skiff, _even more with a tunnel. _


Not accurate, you only lose what the volume of the tunnel is and that volume does not change no matter how much you vary the payload ... I do agree that a small skiff is weight sensitive but displacement is displacement. The hull volume doesn’t change depending on how heavy the passengers are, the wetted area does. The hull gets wider at the top so there’s more hull in the water with more weight but The same hull will draft MAYBE 1/4” more with a tunnel (average tunnel) than not no matter if no one is in the boat or there’s water about to come over the sides. The only way you can reduce overall draft on the water is by having your biscuit headed passenger get on the bow to level it out and use that hull displacement for what it’s supposed to be for.
I’ve had guys argue with me that adding floatation foam inside the hull will decrease draft. That’s a pretty common misconception as well from talking to people about boats. If you fill a hull to the gunnels with foam it’s going to draft more than the same hull with no foam in it unless there’s a hole in it and it’s taking on water. It’s just simple physics and nothing can defy it unless it’s a guy trying to sell boats or a majority of guys talking about tunnels then the laws of physics go out the window just like these guys stating that their bay boats run 60 miles per hours in three foot chop. Not happening on a 24’ boat unless you want to flip it. Just a discussion about sponsons but with a thread about sponsons tunnels and draft are bound to arise.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That is funny how some people think the foam makes the boat float better.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> That is funny how some people think the foam makes the boat float better.


Probably the same ones who think a skiff with sponsons looks better than one without...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Probably the same ones who think a skiff with sponsons looks better than one without...


Who cares what they look like. That’s for flatbillers and brostaffers. Come get on my sponson skiff and let me pole you around. You’ll have so many shots at fish you’ll forget what the transom looks like.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> That is funny how some people think the foam makes the boat float better.


One of my ******* buddies tried to tell me that if we cut the center out of bench out of his aluminum river boat, removed foam and added a livewell that it would draft more. I told him “only if you fill it with water”...bwahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2019)

Archemedes anyone?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

The one claim I have issues with is believing is that a sponson boat doesn't make more noise when you are stationary or drifting with the wind behind you and pushing water up your stern. I've had a couple of boats with small swim platforms on one side of the stern and I can tell you that it can be like a beating a drum in the wrong conditions. I can't imagine that pocket for the motor not acting the same way in that situation.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

freeclimber said:


> No thanks trollblazer!
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between a 150 lb person and 250 lbs person is quite an impact on the draft of a small skiff, _even more with a tunnel. _


Sadly, that's a pretty common phrase at my place of employment.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s for flatbillers and brostaffers.


Showing my ignorance, exactly what are these? Kinda, think I might know, but please enlighten me.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

My 19’3” garage is now about 19’6”
because of the big ass hole i made pushing the cowling through the drywall solo. Well, now the garage door closes easy


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

eightwt said:


> Showing my ignorance, exactly what are these? Kinda, think I might know, but please enlighten me.


Sort of the Chadbros of the fishing world if you will. They sport flat brimmed hats, wear the latest Huk gear and throw Spoolteks under bridges for snook then blur the backgrounds on their hero shots for Instagram. They are typically "prostaff" for some obscure tackle company, which means they obnoxiously push them online in exchange for a 10% discount coupon code online.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> Sort of the Chadbros of the fishing world if you will. They sport flat brimmed hats, wear the latest Huk gear and throw Spoolteks under bridges for snook then blur the backgrounds on their hero shots for Instagram. They are typically "prostaff" for some obscure tackle company, which means they obnoxiously push them online in exchange for a 10% discount coupon code online.


Nailed it


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Sort of the Chadbros


Ok, what's a Chadbros?


----------



## Chad-Bro (Nov 9, 2017)

eightwt said:


> Ok, what's a Chadbros?


Don't even play son!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

LOL, which one is you in the pic?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I don't see how a hull with sponsons would cause any more slap than a flat transom when poling it backwards. It's all right angles anyway.


This has always been my concern also with my skiff. What about when one trims the engine completely out of the water and you have that little pocket where the engine nuzzles into place? Am I over thinking this? I’ve only poled from my bow once in 7 years so no real world experience but I’m fishing solo a lot more because Ive had a shift to mostly 100% fly fishing.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Megalops said:


> Ive had a shift to mostly 100% fly fishing.


Oh yeah!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

eightwt said:


> Oh yeah!!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Sadly, that's a pretty common phrase at my place of employment.


What is your employment?!


----------



## wwl (Aug 21, 2015)

I have to admit i looked at this thread purely for the entertainment value - but got a bonus as I had never heard of a Fat Sac Ballast bag. Of course, never heard of flatbillers or brostaffers, but that knowledge will probably not be of much use to me. Kudos to MariettaMike!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I did a solo trip yesterday and poled from the bow most of the day. Surprisingly very doable, I thought there would be some slap/glugs in the pocket and tunnel but it was whisper quiet. What's not so doable is poling, spotting a fish, figuring out wtf to do with the pole, not lose sight of the fish AND get a decent cast off.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Megalops said:


> I did a solo trip yesterday and poled from the bow most of the day. Surprisingly very doable, I thought there would be some slap/glugs in the pocket and tunnel but it was whisper quiet. What's not so doable is poling, spotting a fish, figuring out wtf to do with the pole, not lose sight of the fish AND get a decent cast off.


I also pole from the bow when solo fishing and have the same skiff as you. I keep the rod ready to go in a stripping basket just below me. When I get a target I slip the pole down into the cockpit and back under the rear compartment. This leaves it at an angle just below your feet. Its quick, quiet and surprisingly out of the way once you get used to it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Megalops said:


> I did a solo trip yesterday and poled from the bow most of the day. Surprisingly very doable, I thought there would be some slap/glugs in the pocket and tunnel but it was whisper quiet. What's not so doable is poling, spotting a fish, figuring out wtf to do with the pole, not lose sight of the fish AND get a decent cast off.


Get a PoleMate belt with the push pole clip, it’s something that once you use one you won’t want to pole without it. The best thing is it’s only about $50. I added a horizontal rod holder on the left side for sight casting with my conventional gear too.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Megalops said:


> I did a solo trip yesterday and poled from the bow most of the day. Surprisingly very doable, I thought there would be some slap/glugs in the pocket and tunnel but it was whisper quiet. What's not so doable is poling, spotting a fish, figuring out wtf to do with the pole, not lose sight of the fish AND get a decent cast off.



Either a belt clip or a $1 length of rope will do. Wrap the rope around your waist and slip the pole into the loop hanging down at your side. Line is already stripped in the bucket and ready to cast. This requires no bending over so your eyes never leave the fish. The rope is silent on the pole, and the lack of bending over also eliminates any unwanted pressure waves from trying to balance. It takes about 5 seconds to loop the pole and start casting.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

el9surf said:


> Either a belt clip or a $1 length of rope will do. Wrap the rope around your waist and slip the pole into the loop hanging down at your side. Line is already stripped in the bucket and ready to cast. This requires no bending over so your eyes never leave the fish. The rope is silent on the pole, and the lack of bending over also eliminates any unwanted pressure waves from trying to balance. It takes about 5 seconds to loop the pole and start casting.
> View attachment 61566


Thanks man. I just bought one of those Line Lair mats but if I’m doing a lot solo definitely will need a bucket.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, after one week and 2000 views, 26 people voted. Not enough to be very conclusive but roughly 61.5% of those 26 people prefer sponsons.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

freeclimber said:


> What is your employment?!


Long story...


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

2021 update.

I've got a sponson 04 Marquesa. 

If I am solo I run 25-30gal of gas. If I have someone else I run 15-20 gal. Seems to level it out at rest either way. My trolling motor batteries are up front and they weigh 35lbs (24V).

I like I can run my motor high on the jack plate with sponsons.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Paul Mills said:


> 2021 update.
> 
> I've got a sponson 04 Marquesa.
> 
> ...



That’s great. Was searching this topic and came across this thread with lots of good information. And slap or slosh back there doesn’t seem any more than a flat transom?

Thanks!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I’ve had a big John boat with sponsons, a BT mosquito with them as well and now I don’t have them. I much prefer not having them. I don’t think they make that much difference for draft and are a pain in the butt when you go to spin the boat quickly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gotta have a flat transom to catch fish. Nearly impossible to spin my HPX-T. I wish someone would have told me the truth years ago...🤣


----------

